# Some advice please



## Vance G (Jan 6, 2011)

Yes the vacuum has to have a spoiler to weaken the flow or it gellies the bees.


----------



## Nantom670 (Jul 29, 2011)

Watch this video by JPthebeeman on utube. Its a cut out from the side of a home but the comb is between the floor joice. It will show you how he puts them into frames to go in a hive. He has many good videos as do others. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nBlDx983aQw&feature=results_main&playnext=1&list=PLF35D026DC6C4A194
I do not have a bee vac but have read that they place a cover over the suction to limit the suction. JP uses one sometimes.


----------



## whiskers (Aug 28, 2011)

Plans for beevac-
http://www.beesource.com/build-it-yourself/bee-vac/
Bill


----------



## Capricorn (Apr 20, 2009)

If you've got the time, go for it  It's loads of fun. The vac will help. One lesson I've learned is to suit up well! JP's video's are great, definitely check them out.


----------

